# Just 20 years old. whats the chance huh?



## G_SLeigh (Mar 5, 2004)

Hello there..

Before i start you will see this is my first post..

I may be young, but i am not just another lad taking the mick coming on the forum talkin rubbish as i am sure u probably get this all the time.

I own G.S Motorsport.com, a relatively new tuning company however we have been at all the shows, from Trax to Max Power London every year now for 3 years..

However due to my age i have been driving small modified hatch backs which are obveously VERY slow however good you make them look. I have experience driving an EVO VI that we own, but i have always had a fetish for the Skyline.

Anywayz, i have recently been in contact with Velocity Performance (Skyline tuners) and i will be supplying all Jap tuning products as well as European.... this made me really wanna get on the Skyline path even though still a young lad.

i am hoping to get my hands on a damaged skyline R32. which my body shop will be rebuilding and respraying to a show standard...

SO what are we thinking?

20 years old? insurance?

I am going to start ringing around tomorrow....

Are we going to assume that the answer from everywhere will be? NO?

I do not want the big boy R34.. i want the R32.

Any ideas? whos the youngest in the club with a skyline?


----------



## Lofty (Mar 18, 2003)

I think i am one of the youngest. I believe Waqas was 21 when he had his R33 GTR. I had mine when i was just 22. It is a fair amount to insure. i believe it is more without any past experience in quick cars. (I had a 200sx S13 when i was 19 and a Pulsar GTIR at 20) The main problems seem to be insurance on mods, but seeing as you are a trader you may get away with this. 
From the Skyline experience i have found that it isn't that expensive to run the car from day to day it is alot of money in maintenance and general things. (Especially if you want to upgrade-I.e. Clutch etc.)
Amazing cars though and well worth the expense!!! 

P.S. Don't thrash it straight it away! It isn't indestructable and takes a fair bit of knowledge how to throw it into corners properly!! 

P.P.S. Try Tesco!


----------



## G_SLeigh (Mar 5, 2004)

ah fantastic.

Thank you for that bit of information..

also when i am ringing getting quotes today and they ak abot states on the car...

What is the average age and year made of an R32? and R33?


----------



## louis (Feb 24, 2004)

morning
i am doing the ring round this morning as well. I have just spoken to Matt at The policy Shop and he was extremely helpful and friendly. He cant help me until Monday as the mods need referring. 
the number is 08000644404
kara


----------



## G_SLeigh (Mar 5, 2004)

Thank you will ring that monday morning..

any others seriously recommended?


----------



## louis (Feb 24, 2004)

just had a quote from Endsleigh at 760.00 
0208 5148668


----------



## G_SLeigh (Mar 5, 2004)

sorry how old are u?


----------



## louis (Feb 24, 2004)

well old!! but they are really helpful if they cant do you a good deal I am sure they will offer advice. We got turned down by LV as it is an automatic and apparently some companies wont insure you unless you have owned the car for a year!! Endsleigh you can do on line and then they ring you back to double check. my first quote was over a grand. Tried Basildon Insurance and they were awful. Not helpful or friendly and to me that makes a BIG difference. Would rather pay a bit extra and know that the people I am dealing with are OK. my brother inlaw has just bought a Supra and he went thru Norwich Union. Would still recomend Matt as being the nicest from the policy shop.

www.policyshop-insurance.co.uk

first quote we got was 3k even for us oldies. 34 and 37. 

no harm trying them even if they cant help you. Good luck

Kara (Skyline Widow)


----------



## G_SLeigh (Mar 5, 2004)

ouch..

i can see it sitting at my body shop for quite some try while i build a kit for it... waiting for insurance. DOH


----------



## Jamie_K (Feb 26, 2004)

im 19, nearly 20, and im looking at an R32 GTR as well, had a pulsar before that though
but im not looking forward to ringing round for insurance


----------



## cloudandy (May 24, 2004)

*hi all*

im just 20 and i've recently been looking for insurance to cover a group 20 import car. Out of all the insurance company i've called
which is about 20 i only manage to get a few qoutes which is from 
norwich union
thames city 
youngdrivers.com

The best qoute was still around 3k which is too much over my buget,
so i might have to change plan and wait till im 21 unless i can find an insurance in a short time. Hope these few company with help other young 
drivers and let me know if you guys can find any decent qoute from different company.

Can anyone help me if i do get a skyline gt-s r33, whats the chance of the insurance and what sort of price would i'll be looking for?

cheers all
andy


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2004)

why do people thin of buying these cars at such a young age...... 2k, 3k insurance......tho i luv to own one of these, wouldnt pay these prices.

im 22 & got a imported Toyota ALtezza (Lexus IS200), even for this car i had trouble getting qoutes & is not classed as sports or high risk car like subaru impreza, lancers evo's etc..
u be lucky to get a quote if your under 25(30 in some cases) for a skyline.
also skyline is a car that is too powerful for young drivers especially no exprience. my mates dad use to own a skyline R33 GTS turbo 2wd recently. that he written off not due to driving too fast or like a boy racer but very powerful & fact that 2wd skylines are rear wheel drive which i believe rear wheel drive cars can be harder to control than front wheel drive.

for a 21 y/o, a r33 GTs insurance will still be steep let alone a GTR
& someone ask a r32, its quite old maybe, but still be very expensive, less safety feature, never offically sold in UK etc. look at Escort RS turbo, still very steep insurance & lot of insurance company want both a cat1 & tracker fitted.

just my thoughts on it......


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

I'm only 17 (18 in November), and own an R32 GTS. It is crash damaged though, of which I have spent about just over a grand re-building her. I've managed to fit a new rear bumper, rear spoiler, GTR front bumper, GTR Headlights (Which are smashed, shall be getting my money back!), front indicators, 2 new front wings, and a few engine bits and pieces. I've still got quite a fair bit to do on it now, but I will just about have it finished for when I turn 18.

It is a non-turbo model, but I'm not bothered as how many other people around our age get to own a Skyline?

I've obviously been thinking about insurance, and have just decided that I will pay it off in monthly installments. I don't drink...much, I don't smoke, so why not spend every last penny on my pride and joy?

I haven't called anybody for quotes yet, but shall be doing soon.

G_SLeigh, you certainly shouldn't have a problem getting insured, unless you've got 0 No claims Bonus etc...

-Elliot


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2004)

17 with a skyline! non turbo still wont be cheap - even civics & mazda 323 is expensive for 18 y/o never mind a skyline at 17. it was expensive when i bought a mazda 323f at 18, even then i thought it was quite impressive considering lots of 18 y/o at the time(& still 18 y/o's of today) owned fiesta's & saxo, escorts etc...



R34_GT-t said:


> I'm only 17 (18 in November), and own an R32 GTS. It is crash damaged though, of which I have spent about just over a grand re-building her. I've managed to fit a new rear bumper, rear spoiler, GTR front bumper, GTR Headlights (Which are smashed, shall be getting my money back!), front indicators, 2 new front wings, and a few engine bits and pieces. I've still got quite a fair bit to do on it now, but I will just about have it finished for when I turn 18.
> 
> It is a non-turbo model, but I'm not bothered as how many other people around our age get to own a Skyline?
> 
> ...


----------



## IanBarkerGTR34 (Jun 2, 2004)

I'm 21 and in the process of finding a UK GTR34 (well... Chris at Middlehurst is on the look out for me...)

1 years no claims, driving for ... 2 years, elephant came back withabout £7k for 15k miles a year including business mileage.

Harsh. However the easiest way looks to be to take it as a company car and drop it on fleet (but ill not bore you with details of speaking to lloyds underwriters... you need 3 cars... have to transfer them over to the company etc etc)

Having been told by some fool over at Hyperformance that "its the law man, you cant drive one of them legally until your 30..." I sympathise with anyone who has to trawl through all the idiots tryign to get a quote...

Elephant will quote you. But it will cost serious cash.

If you can track down a broker who uses Zurich, then as long as its a UK car (theres 100 UK GTR33s and 80 UK GTR34s, all 'imported' via Middlehurst in Wigan) you should reduce that to about £3500 ish but you have to convince them its an official UK car as everyone thinks all Skylines are imports.

Dont get an import or modify it if you want to get insured (well unless you got serious cash to play with), as it is im considering putting off the purchase until next year and just buying a newish 540 for now.

Its all fun and games...!


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

personally i dont think anyone under 23 should be allowed to buy such powerfull car! get experience on something a bit slower like a rs turbo, saxos, then a 200sx etc before making the leap to a skyline! 

I remember a few yrs ago this 18 yr old was given a evo 7 by his rich parents, only for it to end in tears when he totally destroyed it and wiping out a pedestrain in the process!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Im not surprised some people are prepared to spend out.

If you've got the money use it, its not a crime to have a few quid (unless youre a drug dealer   )

Just make sure you spend some of it on some driving courses first to help catch up the knowledge you would have aquired by being on the roads longer. I doubt anyone would call Jenson Button a bad driver and he was driving a Williams when he was 20 or so. (doesnt mean he was great on public roads though - where extra tuition may have helped)

I believe Pash was 18 or 19 when he bought his UK R34 new from Middlehursts for 54k and spent 16k a year insuring it - so it is possible if your pockets are deep enough.

Go for it - just remember what a responsibility it is (although Im a fine one to talk !!   )

J.


----------



## Silver R33 GTR (Mar 24, 2004)

*I think im the youngest*

I think i must be declared the youngest skyline owner. Had my R33 gts at 18 and then my R33 gtr at 19.
Anyone younger than that?


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Hi,

Was your R33 GTS a GTS-t? Reason I ask, is because I am 18, and will be trying to get my R32 GTS Non-Turbo insured in a little while once I've finished my work on it. I did get my R32 when I was 16, so I've had it a while now. 

Which insurance company was you with, and how much were you paying if you don't mind me asking?

Thanks. 

-Elliot


----------



## Silver R33 GTR (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah it was a Gts-t. A 2.5 single turbo. I got my insurance through royal and sun aliance but i got a good deal.


----------



## R34_GT-t (Oct 29, 2001)

Ok, cheers mate. 

-Elliot


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Youngest I know of was Pash,

R34GTR UK Spec at 18 !!   

J.


----------



## Butuz (Jan 9, 2005)

Ouch sounds like its gonna cost, my insurance on my 200sx costs £860/year with mods declared im 24 and 2 years NCB. Inturance on an R32GTR was going to be £2000.



Good luck with it anyway!

Butuz


----------



## Silver R33 GTR (Mar 24, 2004)

A 34 at 18? Thats pretty impressive. How did he afford the car let alone the insurance?


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Because he's considerabbbly reeecher than yowww !!!

   

J.


----------



## Silver R33 GTR (Mar 24, 2004)

Ahr i see. Well that explains it then.


----------



## Yunis A (Jul 25, 2004)

why dont you ask your dad to write you out a cheque for insurance as well?   



IanBarkerGTR34 said:


> I'm 21 and in the process of finding a UK GTR34 (well... Chris at Middlehurst is on the look out for me...)
> 
> 1 years no claims, driving for ... 2 years, elephant came back withabout £7k for 15k miles a year including business mileage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2005)

lol, at this thread the bloke who started it is resposable for some of the ugliet cars going so be sure to see a orange peeled well bodged skyline in the not to distant future, 

show standard means, 50" rims, bonnet vents, 306 headlight conversion, all that nobbery


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

I would love to own ANY Skyline at 18.... let alone a UK Spec R34!!!


----------



## steve930 (Feb 12, 2005)

just bought a gtr 32 & my mrs is down as main driver on insurance.

best price was £774.00 fully comp, she has 6 points on licence for speeding and she is 28 yrs old

the company is TETT HAMILTON 01275792270

forgot to say, this is with induction kit/de-cat/exhaust/alloys listed :smokin:


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

How many points have you got if she is down as main driver with six


----------



## steve930 (Feb 12, 2005)

three at the minute.  i have to insure my works van and my porsche though. which aint quite standard. so she's got the better deal cow!


----------

